# Anti-Semitic terrorism narrowly averted in Miami Beach



## Salt USMC (Jul 17, 2018)

He said he was ‘going to burn down the building with all the f------ Jews,’ Miami Beach cops say


> *He said he was ‘going to burn down the building with all the f------ Jews,’ Miami Beach cops say*
> A resident at a Miami Beach condo was angry after learning he was about to be evicted so he planned to burn down the building and had one group, in particular, targeted, police say.
> 
> *Along with gasoline and some of the materials he planned to use to fan the flames, detectives found artifacts with swastikas and books of Nazi ideology inside his apartment.*
> ...



I'm really surprised that this didn't get more coverage.  A neo-nazi in Miami Beach is stopped mere hours before burning down his apartment complex and killing nearly 400 residents inside.  The motivation is pretty clear in this case, both from the suspect's comments and from the materials found inside his apartment.  This could've been a serious mass casualty incident, and it's really a lucky break that police were able to stop him in time.


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> I'm really surprised that this didn't get more coverage.  A neo-nazi in Miami Beach is stopped mere hours before burning down his apartment complex and killing nearly 400 residents inside.  The motivation is pretty clear in this case, both from the suspect's comments and from the materials found inside his apartment.  This could've been a serious mass casualty incident, and it's really a lucky break that police were able to stop him in time.



I saw it the other day on Fark of all places, but no other sites. I'm with you, I'm surprised it didn't receive any coverage, especially since this wasn't some guy just mouthing off.


----------



## CQB (Jul 18, 2018)

If it was a muzzie...

Plenty of home grown terrorist in the US as elsewhere.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't see alot of national headlines regarding anti-Semitic threats, stuff like that. Local in my AO, we had a few neanderthal mouth breathers, knock over a few stones at some Jewish cemeteries. As a Jew, it's disconcerting that there is a large amount of these acts, hardly any news.

Now, sure, I'll be that guy. If a mosque or a Baptist church was vandalized, news for days. Seems, to me, anti-Semitism is alive and flourishing in the US. Hell, recall the French senior citizen lady, murdered by neo nazis, for being Jewish?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 19, 2018)

I've seen this article in plenty of places.

It didn't get more coverage because "what didn't happen" rarely does.


----------

